# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Rick Barrett Wak (pics) repost

## JohnD

Here you go again guys. I'm reposting pictures of Rick's wak that I'm working on right now. I'm hoping I could finish this Thanksgiving weekend and I'll post some pictures of it again once I'm done. 

Anyway, here it is again. Have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving y'all :Smilie:  

 
 
 
 

Cheers,

----------


## Dennis Boas

At the request of the members I have removed the off topic replies to this thread. If someone would like to discuss Rick's wak go ahead.

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by Dennis Boas_ 
> *\If someone would like to discuss Rick's wak go ahead.*


It kicks ....., well you know.

----------


## Joseph Renner

Hey Rick,
I would really like to hear what you have to say about the wak. Tecniques/materials, how it went, what you think. Your voice has been too silent around the forums.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick Barrett

Hi guys, 
First off John just got me these new pictures of the finished polish. Hope you enjoy them as much as I do. The blade itself is one of my completely traditional made Japanese blades. I rarely get the chance to do these because I only do them on commision and it isn't often that someone wants to pay the extra for traditional materials and the extra work that goes into refining them. The steel is a mixture of tamahagane and orishigane I have here. Some of it is from Enomoto Sadahito (my teacher) and some of it is from destroyed koto and shinto blades that I have picked up various sword shows over the years. Approxiamately 70 percent of it is new steel though. It is forged  san mei style.  The hamon really turned out tons better than I had even expected. I could tell it came out with some utsuri and nio deki but I did not expect all the yo and ashi to be as prominent as they are. I wish I could always nail them like this. Still can't wait to see it in firsthand though.

----------


## Joseph Renner

Well congrats on a lovely masterpeice.

----------

